# BLACK FRIDAY



## NorthernWinos (Nov 23, 2007)

Did anyone hit the stores this morning at 4:00 AM????


The lady guests we had yesterday were headed out very early this AM. They were taking the motorhome...lastyear they got bombed on Bloody Mary's between stores....They had a designated driver assigned for today...I opted out...Didn't think I could keep up to that group.


We did hit a local hardware store this morning and got a few small tools and stuff like that for stocking stuffers.


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 23, 2007)

Hmmmm... Get up early to go out in the cold and dark to do something I don't like doing... I stayed home in bed. We're having a gift card Christmas gift season here. That, and some gifts made at home... wine, candles, dust bunnies,


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 23, 2007)

Mostly OnLine shopping here....Amazon and eBay...as well as homemade items.


----------



## Tomy (Nov 23, 2007)

Was going to hit the Kole sale at 4AM, then Wall Mart at 5AM then Farm &amp; Fleet at 6:00, but my faithfull dog Zeke failed to get me up at 3AM. I just hate it when that happens. 




*Edited by: Tomy *


----------



## Angell Wine (Nov 23, 2007)

wife left out early, she forgot to take the kids but not the check book.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 23, 2007)

hey, that's a good looking animal....want to include him in my wine?


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 23, 2007)

Angell Wine said:


> wife left out early, she forgot to take the kids but not the check book.


Hmmm... Funny how that happened...


----------



## Wade E (Nov 23, 2007)

My wife and I both had to work today.


----------



## geocorn (Nov 23, 2007)

I have been using the internet for my Christmas shopping for about 8 years. I just hate the crowds at the malls. It kind of destroys the Christmas spirit. As I have gotten older, the presents don't mean near as much to me as they used to. My family and friends are what matters.


Janna and I will probably give each other a new Jenn-Air for Christmas and a trip to Napa for the WineMaker Mag Conference for our Anniversary. Maybe a little too practicle.... maybe a trip to the jewelers for the wife?


----------



## Waldo (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm with you George. I like shopping from the comfort of my home. Can visit several stores in an hour or so, sip coffee while browsing each one. no crowds to contend with and don't have to worry about finding a parking place.


----------



## masta (Nov 24, 2007)

We also shop on the Internet where the selection, pricing, and convenience is the best. Our e-tailer of choice is Amazon and their customerservice is the best in the business.....for anything other than wine making supplies of course!


----------



## SB Ranch (Nov 24, 2007)

It never really made sense to me... You buy a gift for some one, they buy a gift for you and neither of you are happy with the gift you don't need or want. 


Ihave removed the gift portion of the holidays and replaced it with "come over anytime and socialize" no gifts to exchange except stories and laughter.


Personally, I rarely ever liked the gifts I receivedover the years and prefer not to receive any. 


Giving the gift of "yourself",tell about your adventures, eat and drink with us - this is the best gift of all.


Note: I do accept CASH in any form all year!*Edited by: SBRanch *


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't know when Santa went shopping last year, but he did really well here. Wine kits and an i-pod fit down our chimney. I think we'll put up a tree but there won't be much under it!


----------



## wildridge (Nov 24, 2007)

I hate Black Friday sales. Whenever I've shopped, the retailers never had the items on sale to begin with, or there is a mob of people trying to kill each other to get the last item. It looks like a zoo. Anyway, if you shop around online, you can usually find deals comparable to the ones in the store. As far as Christmas gifts go, my family requests a Christmas shopping list from each person. Then they pick something from the list to buy. Sometimes we play the "Dirty Santa" gift exchange, which ends up being about spending good quality time with family and friends.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 24, 2007)

I do my shopping through out the year and by Thanksgiving had all presents except 2,my brother-in-law which I just purchased an All Juice MM through George and my brother which I really have no idea what to get. I do a mix of internet with Ebay for my Mom &amp; Dad as they like the stuff that is hard to get anywhere and Amazon for the kids cause the stuff they want disappears off the shelves as fast as they get on the shelves like Webkins.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 24, 2007)

I try to get into a fight with my family somewhere around Thanksgiving so that we are not speaking by Xmas....it saves on having to buy gifts.


----------



## moto-girl (Nov 24, 2007)

We avoided all shopping yesterday, what a zoo. Instead, we wentand visited a friend and her new baby. Way better than the headache of the mall.


----------



## jhawk (Nov 24, 2007)

Went shopping yesterday around 5pm, just to miss out on the crowds and the store we went to still had what we were looking for. Walked out with a 42" and 32" LCD Flat screen TV's for the house. We were going to get a 50" but could not pass up the offer for 2 for the price of one.


----------



## joeswine (Nov 26, 2007)

thats perrty cool hoss i have to remember that trick,,


----------



## joeswine (Nov 26, 2007)

check pm,,ok


----------



## joeswine (Nov 26, 2007)

check PM


----------



## PeterZ (Nov 26, 2007)

The things I want are always so specific that I give SWMBO a list with store, description, item number and URL. Either that or a catalog with pages dog-eared and items circled.


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 26, 2007)

First of all, I have to take a Xanax before I go to Wal-mart in my neighborhood. I really have an anxiety attack and I think it is the people. 


While in Oklahoma they have a small country Wal-mart and they are the friendliest people you've ever seen!!! Everyone says Howdy, everyone smiles, and that is the people shopping in the store. The employees are even more friendly and helpful. It is a true pleasure to go there and see what real humans are like.


I definitely stay out of the stores on BlackFriday here in Houstonand I was at the Atoka,Ok Walmart and the antiques stores but it was truly a different and pleasant experience!!! 


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2007)

I hear ya there Ramona as Im not good in crowds where people just dont care. I become someone else and start to get very unpleasant and outspoken and I dont mean in a good way. I have to stay out of malls around this time as Ill end up in jail. People just get so ignorant and walk side by side taking up the whole isle to the point where you cant get by them and that infuriates me to the point where I start plowing through them.



Okay breath Wade, 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10. Thats better, Im back!




*Edited by: wade *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 26, 2007)

OnLine shopping can be stressful too....The count-down on eBay can get you a bit excited....That's all the excitement I need....that I can handle.


I like Amazon too...this is a cookbook year...for the guys and the gals.


----------



## PeterZ (Nov 27, 2007)

Northern, you should get some Ebay sniping software. I use Auction Sentry Deluxe. I decide how high I will go on an auction, enter that amount into ASD, and it places the bid 5 seconds before the end of the auction. I don't even need to be at the computer!


----------



## Waldo (Nov 27, 2007)

How much was the program peter


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 27, 2007)

wade said:


> I become someone else and start to get very unpleasant and outspoken and I dont mean in a good way.



That sounds like me on an average day!





Actually, let me add something:

My wife and I went shopping this weekend. I promised her that I would be good, past a smile on and not say one bad word and not run anyone over, with car or cart (buggy in the south).........

The first store we go to, Circuit City.......... a very popular store this past weekend..... shelves were almost bare and the checkout lines were 25 to 30 people deep...... Both of them! When we get up to the register, this guy walks up and ask the cashier if he knew were the ??????? was....... so what does the cashier do....... Locks up and walks away with the customer.......... FOR 20 MINUTES! we times it...... 20 minutes ..... gone! When he came back, I was still and line and smiled and said that was a noble thing to do.......... Offering personal assistance..... how wonderful.............. Friggen Idiot!

We leave there and stop at KMart......... Why........ Dunno..... I hate this particular Kmart for where it is.............. It's clientel are mostly ............... well................... Illegals...........
My wife wanted a $0.99 roll of tape......... 1 roll........... We went to Kmart on Black Friday for....... A roll of tape................ But she wanted it, so it was important I thought, as I smiled knowing that I was making her happy........

So there we are, in the check out line..... waiting..... waiting and waiting............But it wasn't too bad, we got to listen to all the phone conversations from the nice lady (illegal) in front of us in line......................now she's next........... the cashier rings up her 4 items and they come to $17 and change.......... she has $12............... so she starts going through her change purse.......... then gets another cell phone call........... not enough yet, so she empties her purse on the counter................ cell phone rings again........... I'm holding my wifes roll of tape and smiling, like I don't mind waiting for her to get off the phone so she can finish looking for more change in the bottom of her purse..................... after a few minutes of this, apparently she realizes that she hasn't enough money..................... and makes another Phone call..................


I swear to God, this is 100% true................

Anyway......... I promised.................. so I stand there with the same smile, clutching that roll of tape.......................... however, I do believe my toe was taping the floor.....................

After she was done with the phone call, she decides that she needs to make another call............ to her husband who is out in the car with the kids.................. I hear her say that she needs $10 more dollars..... Come in here!........... Now I'm agitated......... but with a smile, I asked the casheir if he could have the customer step to one side, so that I could fulfill my wives one desire for the day and buy her this roll of tape....................... The BITCH goes nuts! saying that if we don't want her in line then just give her her money back..... give it back she insisted......... But every time that the cashier wanted to give her the money back, she would look up toward the door as if her husband was coming....... but he wasn't...........

15 minutes later, I'm still standing there with a pasted on smile wondering how sharp that little cutter part of the tape dispenser really is.......................... would anyone even miss this pain in the butt in front of me................................. then in walks this guy with kids hanging from him and following around him............... he hands her a $20 bill................

FINALLY!!!!!! As Thomas (the Cashier) is ringing me up, I smile and commended him on how well he kept his cool and how I could not have done his job quit the same way..........................

As we were leaving, the lady who was in front of us was now taking her change and getting herself a hot dog.................... which she took out to the car and ate it in front of her kids..................... How do I know this?......... We followed them out of the parking lot doing 2 miles an hour............... sigh............ 
*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been sniped before...hate that!!! Would like to know how to get into that...tho my Christmas shopping is about done. 


I see they have a 10 day free trial...that would have been nice...tho I have gotten what I wanted the past week by paying through the nose.


http://www.auction-sentry.com/*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 27, 2007)

Jobe, That is so funny!!!




Drive to the Atoka, Oklahoma Wal-mart......it is WORTH THE TRIP!!!


Ramona


----------



## bovinewines (Nov 27, 2007)

Ramona, the next time you're up in Dallas we need to make a run out to East Texas and do some antiquing....I know of several groovy little antique places out that direction in Gladewater (not to mention Canton and First Monday Trade Days!) *Edited by: bovinewines *


----------



## Angell Wine (Nov 27, 2007)

Your a better man than me Jobe05. I would have gone ballistic.
Bovine : have you ever tried the Antique action inSulpher Springsbefore ? Great deals there.


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 27, 2007)

bovine......I would love to do that, how about some long weekend in the spring!!!! We could meet somewhere!!! Sounds like a plan to look forward to.


Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Nov 27, 2007)

Jobe, I think my wife would have even Bit^* slapped her by then!!!!!



20 minutes in line in Circuit city wold not have been 20 minutes for me as i would have said excuse me but I was here 1st!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really hate myself and other people for what they make me do this time of year. Im really a very nice person and very easy to get along with and have a very good sense of humor and a decent sized fuse but that fuse is a little short on watts this time of uear as no one cares about the other except for for people like us. i heard a story on the radoi today where a person went to the store with his wife and put her in a wheel chair that they had in their basement cause most people will get out of their way and they were able to grab the last 3 big screen LCD TV's and then put them up on Ebay for sale!



This is the exact reason why I relieved myself of the collection of guns I used to have and believe me, It was a serious collection.

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## corn field (Nov 28, 2007)

After 30 years of teaching preachers at a seminary and filling in at small churches I have totaly ran outof patience that was given to me. So on black Friday I stay home and hibernate thus avoiding stress which my Dr. says contributed to my 4 heart attacks. So to celebrate the ocasion I stayed home and had 2 glasses of blackberry wine and it made me a mellow fellow and all benifited from that


----------



## PeterZ (Nov 28, 2007)

I forget who asked, but Auction Sentry Deluxe is $24.95.


----------

